# Screen printing classes



## jws1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello: Buying a printing company that has been in biz for 6 years I believe. It does not have a Screen Printer. My question is should we go to the Screen Printing classes this weekend or wait until we buy a screen printer in Jan. or Feb. and then go to the classes.. Thank you


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

i would why lag on something you can do now?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Go now. It will help you decide which press to buy later.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

outsource it - do contract printing

once you decide you want to invest in the printing, then you can.


----------



## Just In (Nov 27, 2008)

I agree with everyone on this.
Go now, learn about it, then you can decide how much and what to invest in or if you want to outsource.


----------



## aminaic (Dec 18, 2009)

but isn't the future to have it direct to garment printing?


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

aminaic said:


> but isn't the future to have it direct to garment printing?


Unless DTG printers can print 200-300 shirts an hour or more, I don't think so.


----------



## bakerb24 (May 20, 2009)

aminaic said:


> but isn't the future to have it direct to garment printing?


I wouldn't think so. When you can screenprint at about $.05 per shirt and do 500-600 per hour with an automatic, I don't see how DTG can compete. 

If you're talking about 20 shirts or less maybe.

BB


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

aminaic said:


> but isn't the future to have it direct to garment printing?


Maybe 20 years from now.


----------



## bakerb24 (May 20, 2009)

TshirtGuru said:


> Maybe 20 years from now.


You got that right!


----------

